# Vacuum chamber - who can build one?



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Anyone know how to build a small (say about the size of a gallon paint can) vacuum chamber? I need one for air bubble removal in some resin I plan to use.

I want to cheap out on THIS.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Yes...*

Cruise Goodwill, Salvation Army or other such thrift stores until you find a pressure cooker with lid...

Here is a picture of a fancy one with a pressure gauge... :woohoo:











Of course then you have to make an adaptor to hook up your vacuum source. But these can be found at thrift stores from time to time for as little as $10... 

Scott


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> Anyone know how to build a small (say about the size of a gallon paint can) vacuum chamber? I need one for air bubble removal in some resin I plan to use.
> 
> I want to cheap out on THIS.


You would be better with a pressure pot, I tryed the vacuum method an ended up with bigger bubbles :freak:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I got this one from Harbor freight, Doba.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93119 

I caught it during a sale at 50% off. 
I watched the web store for about 3 months before the sale came along. How soon do you need it? 
I tried the thrift store pressure cooker deely too. I wasted my 5.98 but have a nice big aluminum pot though.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well I want to get some clear resin for a project and I don't want air bubbles in it when I am done. How does pressure remove the air? Forces it out of the mold?

With the vacuum I understand the resin will first rise, then fall, as the air is sucked out.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I second Tim's idea. There's this guy we race with thats been doing modeling for 40 years. He uses a pressure tank and his resins are spectacular! He also does vacuuforming. Some day, I'm gonna get into this stuff.

Rich


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd go with Joez and the Harbout Freight. If you read in the Alumilite booklet, they recomend 60 lb.s of pressure when casting. That's a lot for a homemade device. You start buying this and that to build one, then it doesn't work, well your screwed... The HF unit comes with the gauge, safety valve, etc. You'll have to cap off the paint outlet...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The air bubbles are still there, Doba. They are just compressed together so small that you can not see them. It really works! :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Well I want to get some clear resin for a project and I don't want air bubbles in it when I am done. How does pressure remove the air? Forces it out of the mold?
> 
> With the vacuum I understand the resin will first rise, then fall, as the air is sucked out.


Both methods work. Increased pressure crushes the air bubbles, while decreased pressure makes them rise and burst. I used a "Foodsaver" container and attached it to my shop vac. Works great on thinner resin material, but the thicker ones seem to come out cleaner using a pressure vat. My first one was a converted pressure cooker, but that would only hold 20 PSI. I bought a cheapy paint pot at a yard sale for $20. It can hold 50 PSI. Just be careful not to distort your molds under the vac or pressure. There can be too much of a good thing!

-Paul


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

a cheaper version can be made with one of these although the pressure wont be as high as a pressure pot. I have a stainless steal commercial grade steam sprayer I use as a pressure pot


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'd go with Joez and the Harbout Freight. If you read in the Alumilite booklet, they recomend 60 lb.s of pressure when casting. \


Or go with Micromark CR-900 HIGH STRENGTH CASTING RESIN http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=82659 no pressure pot needed!!
This is the best resin Ive used so far, its not a 5 min resin which can be good cause it gives you more time to deair the resin an its water thin for those small details you want to preserve


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Anyone know how to build a small (say about the size of a gallon paint can) vacuum chamber? I need one for air bubble removal in some resin I plan to use.
> 
> I want to cheap out on THIS.


vacuum is to de air the rubber
pressure is to squeeze air out of the resin, pour into mold, put in pot and raise pressure hold, untill cured
rear corrie website, he goes thru the whole process


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a Vacuum "Sucker Machine" for auto a/c work.Can this be used or it it too strong ?


Neal :dude:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

1scalevolvo said:


> I have a Vacuum "Sucker Machine" for auto a/c work.Can this be used or it it too strong ?
> 
> 
> Neal :dude:


Yeah it should work. Probably have to play with the vacuum. I don't think you would need all it can do.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I bought a pressure pot from harbour freight. I adapted the fittings, with a trip to the auto parts store to enable me to use a common tire air fitting. Just like on a tire. Works great. Still an expensive proposition though. You have to have an air compressor in addition to the pressure pot. You can screw up a heck of a lot of casts before all that equipment would pay off. There are many ways to minimize bubbles, both in your silicone and in your resin. I would google around a bit and see what you can turn up. You could use a white or a brown resin and patch the boo boo's. Finish up with a paint topcoat. If you become addicted, you could add the equipment as needed, or hit bottom and join a 12 step group.
hope this helps.. Tom


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Oh no! Not another meeting...*



TomH said:


> ...or hit bottom and join a 12 step group.
> hope this helps.. Tom


Holy day planner, slotman, I don't want to go to a third 12 step meeting a week.

Monday: Hi, I'm Resinmonger and I'm an Engineer. "Hi, Resinmonger!" I haven't designed a part since 1996. "Yeah, Resinmonger!"

Wednesday: Hi, I'm Resinmonger and I'm a Project Manager. "Hi, Resinmonger!" I haven't managed a project since June 30, 2005. "Yeah, Resinmonger!"

Now it'll be Friday: Hi, I'm Resinmonger and I'm a resin caster. "Hi, Resinmonger!" I haven't really ever cast a resin part (that would violate the Hutt's first law of non-action) but I fanaticize about it all the time. "You need more help, Resinmonger!"

This will interfere with chat nite!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

TomH said:


> Yeah it should work. Probably have to play with the vacuum. I don't think you would need all it can do.



I also have the twin A/C Gauges for R134a. What is the Maximum suction in lbs / PSI that is appropriate? I may just need the pressure pot !



Neal:dude:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Anyone know how to build a small (say about the size of a gallon paint can) vacuum chamber? I need one for air bubble removal in some resin I plan to use.
> 
> I want to cheap out on THIS.


I dont remember where I read this but that is a sch 80 6 or 8 cant remember inch pvc pipe connector with 2 pieces of 1/2 polycarbonate I was looking for the connector it was around 30 dollars


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I use an automotive A/C vacuum pump and these to vacuum my silicone










Then I pour the mold and vacuum one more time with this










Now when I have air bubble problems or I want clear glass I use a pressure pot also known as a paint pot for my castings. However this will not get rid of large bunbbles in a void biut does remove all tiny air bubbles in a resin casting.

If you decide to vaccum your resin remeber that the liquid will rise then fall so use a container twice as large as the amount of resin you are vacuuming so it does not overflow

Roger Corrie


Roger Corrie


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Vacuum chamber - who can build*

fox and hounds


----------



## owr25 (Mar 19, 2011)

I saw that you know someone that has been making resin bodies for years. Do you have a way i could talk to him? I want to start making resin bodies. Thank you


----------



## owr25 (Mar 19, 2011)

*resin*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I second Tim's idea. There's this guy we race with thats been doing modeling for 40 years. He uses a pressure tank and his resins are spectacular! He also does vacuuforming. Some day, I'm gonna get into this stuff.
> 
> Rich


I saw that you know someone that has been making resin parts for years. Do you have a way i could talk to him? I want to start making resin bodies. Thank you


----------

